# Farmall Smoker Tractor



## tonto1117 (Mar 13, 2007)

Was on e-bay this morning and came across this... pretty cool!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Farmall-smoker-b...em290091931889


----------



## msmith (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice looking smoker, I would bid on it if we had the funds to blow. Kinda curious to see how much it goes for.


----------



## salbaje gato (Mar 13, 2007)

verry nice work. looks like it was fun to build.
i love new ideas in smoking. coming soon  "R2 we Q"   WILDCAT


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 13, 2007)

R2 we "Q", sounds very cool wildcat


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 14, 2007)

Now that's reallt kewl! THAT's one unique smoker - My Daddy would have loved that!


----------



## cheech (Mar 31, 2007)

Love it when people make smokers like this.

That is just great thanks for sharing the post


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 31, 2007)

it didnt end up being sold..reserve was not met

was very interesting...


----------

